# Scissor Jack Or Swing Type Jack ?



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Does it realy make a difference using the scissor type stabilizer jack or the swing type stabilizer jack that is OE on the OB ? My original ones work but I found one bent near the base . What I found is swing jack is only 2500 lbs each and the scissor jack is 5000 lb each and up . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

My TT has the scissor jacks and they work really well. If it was me I would upgrade to the scissor jacks. I feel the provide a little more support than the other.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Our 03 OB came with the standard stab jacks. I replaced them with scissor type jacks and it's a great improvment in stopping the forward to aft movement when walking in thw TT, but when our (100+# each) dogs jump down from the queen bed you could still feel forward movement so I added BAL locking arms to the front jacks. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10531 . Now you can't feel movement when walking insside the TT. James


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Our 03 OB came with the standard stab jacks. I replaced them with scissor type jacks and it's a great improvment in stopping the forward to aft movement when walking in thw TT, but when our (100+# each) dogs jump down from the queen bed you could still feel forward movement so I added BAL locking arms to the front jacks. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10531 . Now you can't feel movement when walking insside the TT. James


Great job!

I would upgrade if you can.
I wish we had them.









MaeJae


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Our 03 OB came with the standard stab jacks. I replaced them with scissor type jacks and it's a great improvment in stopping the forward to aft movement when walking in thw TT, but when our (100+# each) dogs jump down from the queen bed you could still feel forward movement so I added BAL locking arms to the front jacks. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10531 . Now you can't feel movement when walking insside the TT. James


Did you change position on the jacks from facing front and back with the front jacks facing side to side ? My front jacks are facing front to back . My rear jacks are facing side to side . Thanks .


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

tradingup said:


> Our 03 OB came with the standard stab jacks. I replaced them with scissor type jacks and it's a great improvment in stopping the forward to aft movement when walking in thw TT, but when our (100+# each) dogs jump down from the queen bed you could still feel forward movement so I added BAL locking arms to the front jacks. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10531 . Now you can't feel movement when walking insside the TT. James


Did you change position on the jacks from facing front and back with the front jacks facing side to side ? My front jacks are facing front to back . My rear jacks are facing side to side . Thanks .
[/quote]
The stab jacks were side to side in the back of the TT and front to back in the front of the TT. When installing the scissor jacks you have to put the back jacks in side to side due to the rear steps on our TT. I could have installed the front jacks F to R but using the lock arms I would have to lie down to set the bolts on the arms under the tongue of the TT. Setting the front jacks S to S I can set the bolt without having to lie on the ground. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Recommend that they be at a 45 degree to the axis of the trailer and 90 to each other (side to side and end to end). The illustration below gives you an idea but the slash marks do not go 45 degrees.

----------\ ----------- ----------- /
<
---------- /----------- -----------\​


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Recommend that they be at a 45 degree to the axis of the trailer and 90 to each other (side to side and end to end). The illustration below gives you an idea but the slash marks do not go 45 degrees.
> 
> ----------\ ----------- ----------- /
> <
> ---------- /----------- -----------\​


That will work for me at 45 degree . All facing out from corners . I will need to weld larger top plates on the jack to mount them in original locations on 45's . If not the front ones will stick out 9" past the front of the camper when they are closed . Have welder , will fit . Thanks .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would highly recommend replacing the standard jacks with scissor jacks. For me, the difference is night and day. I feel the trailer is more stable once I replaced with scissor jacks.

Another benefit is most of the scissor jacks will reach down further than the stock jacks. If you happen to camp in remote location where the ground is uneven, this can really come in handy.

If you decide the scissor jacks are not they way you want to go, then I still have 3 of the stock jacks. If you want to pay shipping, I will send you as many of them as you'd like.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would highly recommend replacing the standard jacks with scissor jacks. For me, the difference is night and day. I feel the trailer is more stable once I replaced with scissor jacks.
> 
> Another benefit is most of the scissor jacks will reach down further than the stock jacks. If you happen to camp in remote location where the ground is uneven, this can really come in handy.
> 
> If you decide the scissor jacks are not they way you want to go, then I still have 3 of the stock jacks. If you want to pay shipping, I will send you as many of them as you'd like.


I will be going to get the scissor jacks , I will have 3 extra too . Thanks , Dean.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Look on Ebay. On my last trailer i was able to get 5000 lb Scissor jacks for 1/2 the cost...........they worked Great and were much nicer than the scissor jacks that came on our new trailer.............they seemed to be more "stable or stiff" than the ones on now.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Recommend that they be at a 45 degree to the axis of the trailer and 90 to each other (side to side and end to end). The illustration below gives you an idea but the slash marks do not go 45 degrees.
> 
> ----------\ ----------- ----------- /
> <
> ---------- /----------- -----------\​


Yup! Diagonally out at a 45 degree angle on each corner is the best of all situations. But it may take a bit more engineering to mount them that way.

(Hey Andy. I'll bet you had an Etch-A-Sketch as a boy! Great drawing with keystrokes!)

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Recommend that they be at a 45 degree to the axis of the trailer and 90 to each other (side to side and end to end). The illustration below gives you an idea but the slash marks do not go 45 degrees.
> 
> ----------\ ----------- ----------- /
> <
> ---------- /----------- -----------\​


Yup! Diagonally out at a 45 degree angle on each corner is the best of all situations. But it may take a bit more engineering to mount them that way.

(Hey Andy. I'll bet you had an Etch-A-Sketch as a boy! Great drawing with keystrokes!)

Mike
[/quote]

Ok...I'll ask. Why would having them mounted at a 45 degree angle help? I use a small block of wood under the pad, so what is the difference how the arms come down? Seems like the weight would be transferred to the chassis in the same manner.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Recommend that they be at a 45 degree to the axis of the trailer and 90 to each other (side to side and end to end). The illustration below gives you an idea but the slash marks do not go 45 degrees.
> 
> ----------\ ----------- ----------- /
> <
> ---------- /----------- -----------\​


Yup! Diagonally out at a 45 degree angle on each corner is the best of all situations. But it may take a bit more engineering to mount them that way.

(Hey Andy. I'll bet you had an Etch-A-Sketch as a boy! Great drawing with keystrokes!)

Mike
[/quote]

Ok...I'll ask. Why would having them mounted at a 45 degree angle help? I use a small block of wood under the pad, so what is the difference how the arms come down? Seems like the weight would be transferred to the chassis in the same manner.
[/quote]

I may be wrong...but I believe that if they are on a 45' Angle at opposing angles you will Equally take out front to back and lateral movement....providing an equalizing push to each other........... Scissor is better than the arm coming down because of the "scissor" action......by which there is an equal amount of push/force laterally to each pad...........IMO


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Recommend that they be at a 45 degree to the axis of the trailer and 90 to each other (side to side and end to end). The illustration below gives you an idea but the slash marks do not go 45 degrees.
> 
> ----------\ ----------- ----------- /
> <
> ---------- /----------- -----------\​


Yup! Diagonally out at a 45 degree angle on each corner is the best of all situations. But it may take a bit more engineering to mount them that way.

(Hey Andy. I'll bet you had an Etch-A-Sketch as a boy! Great drawing with keystrokes!)

Mike
[/quote]

Ok...I'll ask. Why would having them mounted at a 45 degree angle help? I use a small block of wood under the pad, so what is the difference how the arms come down? Seems like the weight would be transferred to the chassis in the same manner.
[/quote]

Having them at a 45 degree angle helps redirect the energy off the axis of the trailer. As you walk end to end in the trailer you set up a wave that can be in sympathy to the suspension. You do not notice this yourself as you walk but those sitting can feel it and will rock them just like being in a boat with a wave. Setting the jacks at an angle causes the wave to be less noticeable. It is still there but not as severe.

Also it helps with the installation. If they are end to end you have to set them right to the end of the trailer and if you mount them side ways, then when retracted they can stick out beyond the edge of the trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Recommend that they be at a 45 degree to the axis of the trailer and 90 to each other (side to side and end to end). The illustration below gives you an idea but the slash marks do not go 45 degrees.
> 
> ----------\ ----------- ----------- /
> <
> ---------- /----------- -----------\​


Yup! Diagonally out at a 45 degree angle on each corner is the best of all situations. But it may take a bit more engineering to mount them that way.

(Hey Andy. I'll bet you had an Etch-A-Sketch as a boy! Great drawing with keystrokes!)

Mike
[/quote]

Ok...I'll ask. Why would having them mounted at a 45 degree angle help? I use a small block of wood under the pad, so what is the difference how the arms come down? Seems like the weight would be transferred to the chassis in the same manner.
[/quote]

Having them at a 45 degree angle helps redirect the energy off the axis of the trailer. As you walk end to end in the trailer you set up a wave that can be in sympathy to the suspension. You do not notice this yourself as you walk but those sitting can feel it and will rock them just like being in a boat with a wave. Setting the jacks at an angle causes the wave to be less noticeable. It is still there but not as severe.

Also it helps with the installation. If they are end to end you have to set them right to the end of the trailer and if you mount them side ways, then when retracted they can stick out beyond the edge of the trailer.

[/quote]

Guess the guys that did mine knew what they were doing...mine aren't at a 45 degree angle, but the rear ones are at a 90 degree, while the front ones are in line with the frame.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It seems to me that when the stabilizers are in place the camper is going to have a certain amount of flex no matter how strong the stabilizers. Does the stronger stabilizer really improve the vibration/movement that much?

I'm all for doing mods but I need to at least THINK it will make a substantial difference.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> It seems to me that when the stabilizers are in place the camper is going to have a certain amount of flex no matter how strong the stabilizers. Does the stronger stabilizer really improve the vibration/movement that much?
> 
> I'm all for doing mods but I need to at least THINK it will make a substantial difference.


By no means do the scissor jack remove all the sway, but they are a big improvement over the standard jacks. They provide support directly to the frame vs at a varied angle from the single drop down arm on the stock stabilizers. As noted earlier, have the ability to reach down further is a big bonus. No need to add wood blocks to reach the ground, which I think also helps in removing the sway.

I might have stayed with my stock one, but when I had the axle flipped, it was really an easy decision to add the scissor jacks. Beside, Doug had them and I could let him "one up" me.









...again, anyone looking to replace a broken stock stabilizer, I have three and you only pay shipping.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It seems to me that when the stabilizers are in place the camper is going to have a certain amount of flex no matter how strong the stabilizers. Does the stronger stabilizer really improve the vibration/movement that much?
> 
> I'm all for doing mods but I need to at least THINK it will make a substantial difference.


By no means do the scissor jack remove all the sway, but they are a big improvement over the standard jacks. They provide support directly to the frame vs at a varied angle from the single drop down arm on the stock stabilizers. As noted earlier, have the ability to reach down further is a big bonus. No need to add wood blocks to reach the ground, which I think also helps in removing the sway.

I might have stayed with my stock one, but when I had the axle flipped, it was really an easy decision to add the scissor jacks. Beside, Doug had them and I could let him "one up" me.









...again, anyone looking to replace a broken stock stabilizer, I have three and you only pay shipping.
[/quote]

If they would have installed your jacks the way camperandy said you would notice alot less movement then you have now. Also puttig a solid base underneath helps too as you have said.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

My new Outback has the scissor jacks, but my old Nomad had the swingarm jacks. I preferred the swingarm jacks. I felt I had less movement with them. The thing is the swingarm jacks that I had had a track that ran from side to side on the trailer, so when they were down, there was no chance for side to side, front to back, and up and down movement. My new Outbacks scissor jacks work, but i definitely need my wheel chock to keep from getting front to back movement.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It seems to me that when the stabilizers are in place the camper is going to have a certain amount of flex no matter how strong the stabilizers. Does the stronger stabilizer really improve the vibration/movement that much?
> 
> I'm all for doing mods but I need to at least THINK it will make a substantial difference.


*By no means do the scissor jack remove all the sway*, but they are a big improvement over the standard jacks. They provide support directly to the frame vs at a varied angle from the single drop down arm on the stock stabilizers. As noted earlier, have the ability to reach down further is a big bonus. No need to add wood blocks to reach the ground, which I think also helps in removing the sway.

I might have stayed with my stock one, but when I had the axle flipped, it was really an easy decision to add the scissor jacks. Beside, Doug had them and I could let him "one up" me.









...again, anyone looking to replace a broken stock stabilizer, I have three and you only pay shipping.
[/quote]

Agreed - never going to get rid of all the sway - and I'm happy the new outbacks have the scissor jacks. I think that may have been partly due to flipped axles. I also have purchased some BAL chocks which may help with some sway in addition to chocking the wheels.


----------

